# x5 or a6 d2s projectors?



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

OK. i'm lookin' to retrofit some projectors into sentra headlights (haloz)

which d2s projector should i go with?

audi a6 d2s projector (these projectors are held via 4 screws and i could use them to adjust the beam pattern so its nice n level n such)

or 

bmw x5 d2s projectors (held by 2 screws, can adjust left to right but not up and down)

which has the best lighting?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

neither.. those projectors wont fit well with the halos..

use D2S TSX Stanley projectors.. it has output of the S2000 headlights with the smallness of the audi a4/s4.

way better choice then the other ones.. and more abundant as well.

you can also use the DOT and ECE A4/S4 or the bmw E46 DOT and ECE versions as well.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

the projectors i listed above are really really nice projectors.. wide beam pattern .. colorful cut off and good size for the retrofit.. dont forget to add the shrouds with them for a more oem look


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> use D2S TSX Stanley projectors.. it has output of the S2000 headlights with the smallness of the audi a4/s4.
> .



Hey LIU, do you have that saved in a file and just copy and paste every time someone needs the info (daily) . How many times have you written that. Ha Ha. Must get frustrating huh??


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

ya it does get frustrating and no i just type fast no copy paste here.. i do most of my post usually at work when it slow.

i really wish that the mods can make a sticky about the halos and also about hid stuff but i guessing samo just been uber busy and havent seen my request yet but till then ill do what i can to give people the best HID advice i know of.


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

LIUSPEED said:


> ya it does get frustrating and no i just type fast no copy paste here.. i do most of my post usually at work when it slow.
> 
> i really wish that the mods can make a sticky about the halos and also about hid stuff but i guessing samo just been uber busy and havent seen my request yet but till then ill do what i can to give people the best HID advice i know of.



and I know you've helped me out a ton, and the help is much appreciated.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

maybe somebody should make one of Liu's threads a sticky .......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> maybe somebody should make one of Liu's threads a sticky .......


ya like i said.. samo has been busy.. so until hes free no sticky for me yet. :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

And I would say I'm right under Liu's knowledge level of HIDs

I used to be a regular at hidforums


----------



## soccrstar (Nov 23, 2004)

is $260.00 for the TSX projectors a good price?

i currently have a HID retrofit w/ projectors on my vehicle. but i want to put d2s bulbs w/ projectors instead. bulbs are bout $150.00 so imma have 9006 HID bulbs laying around that i will later buy ballast for to have low and High beam HID. but maby buy a 6000k bulb and sell the 12k bulb on ebay


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that way too expensive for TSX.. i wouldnt pay more than 220 shpped .. bulbs i wouldnt pay more than 100 bux shipped cuz when i did my first retrofit i bought brand new phillips bulbs for 75 shpped


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i did a search on ebay for these TSX projectors. and they look massive!


















^ it just looks like those A6 are a bit smaller. i say this only because the projector lens sticks out alittle farther and i would think it would fit the halo "channel" better.
please dont take this the wrong way, its just a query.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that the s2000 that are size of the A6.. the TSX are smaller trust me i know im looking at them now


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

stupid ebay. i search for exactly "tsx projectors" and got those. yea i trust ya man i was just curious. i cant wait :thumbup:


----------

